

05/11/01. When did u know you wanted to do  a startup? (for me..) - rokhayakebe
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2005/11/01/8362807/index.htm
For me it was somewhere between reading that article and December of 2005.
======
nostrademons
Geesh, you expect me to remember these things?

Sometime in November, 1995.

Actually, that's a little inaccurate. I had entertained ideas about being a
professional shareware developer when I first learned Pascal - that was when I
was 12, so about 1993. The November date in question was on the way to a
WoCoMal math meet. One of my teammates asked our driver & math teacher "Are
you a millionaire?", to which he replied, "No, the only millionaire on the
faculty is John [one of the school founders, and another math teacher]. He
founded and sold a company for like $40 million." That kinda planted the seed
that yes, owning a business was achievable and it did happen to people like
me.

It kinda grew into "I'm going to start my own startup" over time. I was
writing a MUD at the time, and about a year into the project (which I
eventually gave up on), I found out "Hey, people actually pay for games like
this!" Then after high school, I worked for a tech startup founded by the
aformentioned math teacher/school founder, and found I liked it. Then I took a
long holiday from startup stuff while I was in college, though I did have
primary implementation responsibility for a non-profit. Then I came back to it
my senior year, because I realized "Oh shit, I have to get a job now" and
realized how sucky most jobs were. Applied to SFP05, wasn't really ready for
it, was rejected, took a job at another startup that I'd interned at instead.
Then this year I started letting it be known that I was interested in starting
a company, and got 3 overtures for cofounder positions within 8 months. Took
the most promising, applied to YC for SFP07, was rejected, going ahead anyway,
and we'll see about WFP08...

------
davidw
When I realized that it's difficult to find places to work where you're not
working for a f __king moron. I want to make cool things and work with people
who don't suck. I don't really care if that means a startup, but things
certainly seem to point in that direction.

------
aswanson
Around 1980.

------
rms
12/22/2005

------
twism
04/18/2007

~~~
rokhayakebe
Is that the day they emailed me back that rejection.

